# Each of these sources show how...



## actively

안녕하세요~
제가 지구 환경 보존과 환경 오염에 대해서 써야 하는데, 영어로는 써 놓긴 했지만 한국어로 번역하려고 할 때마다 막혀요. 아래 번역된 문장을 확인해주시고 가능하면 최대한 한 문장으로 고쳐주세요! (불가능하면 몇 개의 문장으로 나눠도 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ) 참고로 [ ] 안에 있는 문장은 문맥을 알려드리기 위한 전 문장입니다.

[The main theme of these sources is the preservation of our earth’s environment.] Each of these sources show how people are destroying the environment by means such as, but not limited to, improperly disposing of waste, burning unnecessary amounts of fossil fuel, and exploiting the resources the earth provides us, without considering the consequences of these actions.

번역:
각 출처는 사람들이 부당하게 폐기물 처리, 불필요한 양의 화석 연료 태우기, 그리고 지구가 공급하는 자원을 개발하기를 포함하여, 하지만 이건에만 국한하지 않음, 환경을 파괴하며 이러한 행동의 결과를 고려하지 않는다.

감사합니다.


----------



## mink-shin

안녕하세요. Actively님.

저는 한국어와 영어의 가장 큰 차이점이 서술어가(한국어에서 용언, 영어에서는 동사겠죠) 어디에 위치하느냐라고 보아요.

한국어는 서술어가 항상 가장 마지막에 옵니다. 그 때문에 한국어를 영어처럼 긴 여러개의 문장을 한 문장으로 줄여서 사용하려고 하면 서술어가 가장 마지막에 오는 특성상 독자들이 집중을 못하게 되어요.

최소한으로 한국어 어순을 살려서 Actively님의 영어를 직역하고, 주어와 동사 그리고 부가사에 한해 각각의 영어 구나 단어에 대응하는 한국어 구와 단어를 같은 색깔로 칠해볼게요.

Each of these sources show how people are destroying the environment by means such as, but not limited to, improperly disposing of waste, burning unnecessary amounts of fossil fuel, and exploiting the resources the earth provides us, without considering the consequences of these actions.
각 출처는 _사람들이 부적절한 쓰레기 처리, 불필요한 양의 화석연료를 태우기, 지구가 우리에게 공급하는 자원을 착취하는 것과 같은 수단등(물론 이것이 다가 아니다.)의_ 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않고 환경을 어떻게 파괴하고 있는지 보여준다.

눈에 딱 보이시지 않나요? 영어는 주어와 동사가 붙어있어서 저런 전개가 가능해요. 하지만 한국어는 서술어가 가장 마지막에 온다는 특성때문에 저런식으로 한 문장으로 줄이려고 하면, 독자들이 독서를 함에 있어서 과한 피로를 느낄 수 있어요. 그래서 대학 기초 글쓰기 강의등의 경우는 글을 잘 쓰지 못하는 학생들에게 일단 문장을 짧게 쓰려고 노력하라고 말하기도 해요.

저는 위와 같은 이유로 물론 actively님께서 한 문장으로 줄일 순 있지만, 번역을 함에 있어서 그렇게 하는 것은 좋지 못하다고 알려드리고 싶어요.

만약 제가 이 글을 한국어로 번역해야 하는 상황이라면 아래와 같이 여러 개의 문장으로 나누어서 할 것이에요.

_[...]사람들은 많은 방식으로 환경을 파괴하고 있다. 그 방식들은 다음과 같다. ......(예시 전개) . 또한 사람들은 자신들의 행위의 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않기도 한다. [...]
[...]사람들은 자신들의 행위의 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않으며 환경을 파괴하고 있다. 그 방식들은 다음과 같다. ......(예시전개) . [...]_


----------



## actively

mink-shin said:


> 안녕하세요. Actively님.
> 
> 저는 한국어와 영어의 가장 큰 차이점이 서술어가(한국어에서 용언, 영어에서는 동사겠죠) 어디에 위치하느냐라고 보아요.
> 
> 한국어는 서술어가 항상 가장 마지막에 옵니다. 그 때문에 한국어를 영어처럼 긴 여러개의 문장을 한 문장으로 줄여서 사용하려고 하면 서술어가 가장 마지막에 오는 특성상 독자들이 집중을 못하게 되어요.
> 
> 최소한으로 한국어 어순을 살려서 Actively님의 영어를 직역하고, 주어와 동사 그리고 부가사에 한해 각각의 영어 구나 단어에 대응하는 한국어 구와 단어를 같은 색깔로 칠해볼게요.
> 
> Each of these sources show how people are destroying the environment by means such as, but not limited to, improperly disposing of waste, burning unnecessary amounts of fossil fuel, and exploiting the resources the earth provides us, without considering the consequences of these actions.
> 각 출처는 _사람들이 부적절한 쓰레기 처리, 불필요한 양의 화석연료를 태우기, 지구가 우리에게 공급하는 자원을 착취하는 것과 같은 수단등(물론 이것이 다가 아니다.)의_ 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않고 환경을 어떻게 파괴하고 있는지 보여준다.
> 
> 눈에 딱 보이시지 않나요? 영어는 주어와 동사가 붙어있어서 저런 전개가 가능해요. 하지만 한국어는 서술어가 가장 마지막에 온다는 특성때문에 저런식으로 한 문장으로 줄이려고 하면, 독자들이 독서를 함에 있어서 과한 피로를 느낄 수 있어요. 그래서 대학 기초 글쓰기 강의등의 경우는 글을 잘 쓰지 못하는 학생들에게 일단 문장을 짧게 쓰려고 노력하라고 말하기도 해요.
> 
> 저는 위와 같은 이유로 물론 actively님께서 한 문장으로 줄일 순 있지만, 번역을 함에 있어서 그렇게 하는 것은 좋지 못하다고 알려드리고 싶어요.
> 
> 만약 제가 이 글을 한국어로 번역해야 하는 상황이라면 아래와 같이 여러 개의 문장으로 나누어서 할 것이에요.
> 
> _[...]사람들은 많은 방식으로 환경을 파괴하고 있다. 그 방식들은 다음과 같다. ......(예시 전개) . 또한 사람들은 자신들의 행위의 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않기도 한다. [...]
> [...]사람들은 자신들의 행위의 결과를 전혀 고려하지 않으며 환경을 파괴하고 있다. 그 방식들은 다음과 같다. ......(예시전개) . [...]_



감사합니다! 친절하고 자세하게 설명해주신 덕분에 지금부터 어떻게 번역해야 하는지 감을 잡은 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ


----------



## Dunno Jack

actively said:


> Each of these sources show how people are destroying the environment by means such as, but not limited to, improperly disposing of waste, burning unnecessary amounts of fossil fuel, and exploiting the resources the earth provides us, without considering the consequences of these actions.
> 
> 번역:
> 각 출처는 사람들이 부당하게 폐기물 처리, 불필요한 양의 화석 연료 태우기, 그리고 지구가 공급하는 자원을 개발하기를 포함하여, 하지만 이건에만 국한하지 않음, 환경을 파괴하며 이러한 행동의 결과를 고려하지 않는다.



Hello actively,

Here's what I came up with:

_폐기물의 부적절한 처리, 화석 연료의 낭비, 무분별한 자원개발 등, 인간들의 무모한 자연파괴 행태들을 이 자료들은 예시하고 있다._

*but not limited to:* I didn't translate this phrase as written. Instead, I treated it as if it was 'for example' or 'such as' by translating it to ~등.
I wouldn't have done that if it was a legal contract but in this case I figured ~등 conveys that what you're presenting is not a complete, exhaustive list.

*without considering the consequences of these actions*: The literal translation is 이 행동들의 결과를 고려하지 않은 채 but I paraphrase it into 무모한/무모하게 (reckless/recklessly) - combined with "destroying", the final form became 무모한 자연파괴 행태 (reckless destruction)

*the resources the earth provides us:* Instead of '지구가 우리에게 제공하는 자원', I shorted it to 자원 (natural resources).

I wanted you to let you know that I took a certain degree of liberty in shortening and paraphrasing your original sentence in order to make it sound as natural as possible in Korean while maintaining the formal tone.
I didn't let the sentence get too long either.
Although it's inevitable for a translator to paraphrase for seamless transition, I think it's best to contain the involvement of the translator within straightforward translation and thus minimize the room for misinterpretation. So, this is only a suggestion but if you're going to translate the whole essay into Korean and likely to ask for help in the process, you may want to prepare a secondary version that is written in the simplest, shortest form possible. The resulting translation will be much more fluent and natural, not to mention it's easier for people to tackle with.

Good luck!


----------



## actively

Dunno Jack said:


> Hello actively,
> 
> Here's what I came up with:
> 
> _폐기물의 부적절한 처리, 화석 연료의 낭비, 무분별한 자원개발 등, 인간들의 무모한 자연파괴 행태들을 이 자료들은 예시하고 있다._
> 
> *but not limited to:* I didn't translate this phrase as written. Instead, I treated it as if it was 'for example' or 'such as' by translating it to ~등.
> I wouldn't have done that if it was a legal contract but in this case I figured ~등 conveys that what you're presenting is not a complete, exhaustive list.
> 
> *without considering the consequences of these actions*: The literal translation is 이 행동들의 결과를 고려하지 않은 채 but I paraphrase it into 무모한/무모하게 (reckless/recklessly) - combined with "destroying", the final form became 무모한 자연파괴 행태 (reckless destruction)
> 
> *the resources the earth provides us:* Instead of '지구가 우리에게 제공하는 자원', I shorted it to 자원 (natural resources).
> 
> I wanted you to let you know that I took a certain degree of liberty in shortening and paraphrasing your original sentence in order to make it sound as natural as possible in Korean while maintaining the formal tone.
> I didn't let the sentence get too long either.
> Although it's inevitable for a translator to paraphrase for seamless transition, I think it's best to contain the involvement of the translator within straightforward translation and thus minimize the room for misinterpretation. So, this is only a suggestion but if you're going to translate the whole essay into Korean and likely to ask for help in the process, you may want to prepare a secondary version that is written in the simplest, shortest form possible. The resulting translation will be much more fluent and natural, not to mention it's easier for people to tackle with.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you! Also, I will definitely take that advice into consideration, kind sir.


----------

